
OkBuck: 10 lines config to use BUCK from Gradle - Piasy
https://github.com/Piasy/OkBuck
======
Piasy
OkBuck is a gradle plugin, aiming to help developers utilize the super fast
build system: BUCK, based on the existing project with Android Studio +
gradle, and keep both build systems work, with less to only 10 lines of
configuration.

